# Planning a tank



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm planning on jumping into cichlid keeping, but i've got a few questions.

I'm gonna start small(er) with Convict cichlids, but i was wondering what other sort of fish could i keep with them, im thinking along the lines of catfish or pleco.

I've not yet got the tank, but im looking around a 20 gallon (or more), but thats not concrete. 

As you can see im still doing my research  

Any help and advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Comic Sans (Sep 19, 2009)

A 20L (30" in length) would be the minimum for a pair of convicts. As you may or may not know, a pair of Convicts will breed like crazy, and the fry can be difficult to get rid of since they are so common.

That said, a pair alone in a 20L or a 29 would be great. A single convict in those tanks could work with another similar sized fish like a Firemouth.

A 36" tank or larger could potentially house a pair and one additional fish, a FM, perhaps a *female* salvini. The fish will have to be touhg, and depending on the Convict pair, it may not work.

If you like convicts, why not try a less common fish from the same family? Honduran Red Points or Cutteri?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Get the biggest tank you can afford and have space for. If you have other bigger/tougher fish in the tank, the fry may not get out of hand. My cons are in with a few JDs, a GT and a large Pleco.


----------

